#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  ISO 91-1:92 and ISO 91-2:91 needed

## qdgoodsun

I need ISO 91-1:92 and ISO 91-2:91. Anybody can help me? Thanks in advance.

See More: ISO 91-1:92 and ISO 91-2:91 needed

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is ISO 91-1:92.

 :Cheerful:

----------


## twm

^^^ that is only first couple of pages of ISO 91 and it is the same witn OIML R63. But I need tables from ISO 91-1 . Does anybody have that?


Or to make this clearer : how can I calculate coefficient od thermal expansion ( 1/C) of the LPG? i know that ,for example, when density is 552 kg/m3 @ 15C , alpha coefficient of thermal expansion is 0.00228 (1/C) ?

----------


## aghabolfazl

dear Friend,
the link is not working

----------


## meisamshokri

Dear Friend
This is ISO 91-2:91 (Version year edited).

----------

